# question on ice cream and la lechera



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I like my CE ice cream maker and so far made coconut and vanilla bean. I bought some Nestle LaLechera Dulce de Leche? Because i thought it Was carmel flavored condensed milk but turned out to be carmel sauce think. Well i made a simple mix of cream and half/half to make 2 cups(only had little over cup cream) some vanilla and 13oz. can Nestle in cup. I stirred until carmel mixed into cream mix then poured into ice cream maker. Tasted good and now into 40 minutes into mixing its raising in the machine. My question is should i have used another recipe, im new and lost could use some gems of advice. Found out after CT scan i have a dead spot in my brain so maybe why this isn't clicking


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok got 2 batches, way to thick not ice cream texture. Guess should have used 1 cup cream 1 milk and half the can caramel


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have found caramel is hard to freeze due to its high sugar content.

I made some caramel using the method of slow heating a can of sweetened condensed milk.

Tried to roll it into small balls to freeze and cover with chocolate.

When I put the balls of caramel in the freezer they never got hard.

In fact they just sorta flattened out into a round disk (cookie)shapes.  

My freezer is set for about zero degrees F.  It might take liquid nitrogen to do the job!

Thus, I concluded caramel is difficult to freeze.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Could we see your recipe?

Altho IMO ice cream is supposed to be thick...

mimi


----------

